
What are some large IT companies that hire freelancers? - rms_returns
I&#x27;m interested to know whether there are any big corporations (in the leagues of Microsoft, Google, etc.) who hire freelancers?<p>I&#x27;ve heard somewhere that Mozilla does, but don&#x27;t know whether its true. Personally, I&#x27;ve never worked for a large client yet. Please share your experiences.
======
sharemywin
Most of the non-tech companies I know have preferred vendor lists. So, you
need to go through a consulting company to get a contracting gig. The nice
thing is not a lot of HR type questions etc.

